# First saltwater tank



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello!

I have had a 75g freshwater tank for a few years now, and I now want to run a second LARGE saltwater setup.

I am planning on a 90 gallon tank, could go a little larger (up to 125 gallons) if I find a good deal. I plan on buying live sand and live rock. Actually for the rock to save money I am going to convert some dead rock to live rock. I know the basics on this conversion, but I need a few questions answered by the experts here.
-Do I need to cycle my tank before adding live rock/sand?
-Will adding live rock and live sand actually cycle my aquarium?
-When converting dead rock to live rock is there a certain ratio of live to dead rock that is typically used?
-Is this ratio necessary or will it just decrease the time it takes for the conversion to take place?
-I read that most people convert their rock in a separate container. Is this necessary or can I convert dead rock to live rock in my actual aquarium?

Also, while researching, I figured out that the supplies needed for a freshwater tank are SO MUCH different than the supplies needed for a saltwater tank. I know that for a saltwater setup you need a protein skimmer, heater, powerheads, VHO, MH, or PC lighting for live rock/sand, and either a hang-on filter, or a refugium. I also have some questions about these…
-are there different sizes for protein skimmers? If so what size would I need for a 90 gallon?
-I also heard that some brands suck for these skimmers, and only a few are worth buying. What are the ones that I should avoid and what are the ones I should buy?
-Is there a certain rate of circulation per gallon for powerheads? If so, what should I buy for a 90 gallon tank?
-Can someone explain to me what VHO, MH, and PC lighting are? What do you recommend? Is the fixture the special part or the bulb the special part which makes this type of lighting different from normal lighting?
Hang-on-filter or refugium?
-I really do want a refugium, but I am afraid I wont have the time to maintain it. How hard is it to care for one? I have a spare 12 gallon tank, could I make a refugium out of that? How do I set it up?
-hang on filters seem so much easier to maintain, and with my live rock and sand working do I really need another heavy-duty filtration system such as a refugium?

Getting ahead of myself, I also made a list of what fish i could potentially stock the tank with. Please let me know what works/ doesn't.

-5 blue green reef chromis

-1-2 Flame angelfish

-5 red firefish

-5 percula clownfish
-What anenomes would be compatible with this clown and its other tank mates?
-What is the difference between true percula and false percula?

-1 blue tang

-2 yellow tangs

-1 serpent starfish

-1 blenny (species suggestions?)

-Small invertebrates/snails cleaning crew. (Any suggestions?)

Thanks so much! Just answer whatever you can for me!


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sorry, will be buying ocellaris clown, not percula.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Baseballguy5 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have had a 75g freshwater tank for a few years now, and I now want to run a second LARGE saltwater setup.
> 
> ...


Hope that covers some of your questions.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! Helped me a bunch!


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

48" 260W PL Aquarium Light Reef Marine Fish Tank Hood LED Day Lighting Watt NEW | eBay

Would these lights be etiquette for a reef setup?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Baseballguy5 said:


> 48" 260W PL Aquarium Light Reef Marine Fish Tank Hood LED Day Lighting Watt NEW | eBay
> 
> Would these lights be etiquette for a reef setup?


They are to start with. But power compacts don't last very long. And they are not really as bright as a T-5 HO fixture. You ccan't keep as many things tiwh PC as you can with T-5. But you can keep Sofites and some LPS.


----------



## Profishermanjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice tank definatly check out my tank in my thread


----------



## Kampjut (Oct 18, 2011)

Baseballguy5 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> -Will adding live rock and live sand actually cycle my aquarium?


Live rock becomes the main biological nitrification base or biological filter of a marine fish tank, while at the same time enhances the look of the aquarium and provides shelter for the inhabitants. I am not so sure about the answers to the other questions though.. Hope it helps!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Kampjut said:


> Live rock becomes the main biological nitrification base or biological filter of a marine fish tank, while at the same time enhances the look of the aquarium and provides shelter for the inhabitants. I am not so sure about the answers to the other questions tough.. Hope it helps!


Yes it will cycle the tank.
Reefs.org: Where Reefkeeping Begins on the Internet - Cycling Live Rock


----------

